# Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?



## TrevorMcCox (10. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Verein besitzt einen ca. 30m breiten, 50 m langen Teich der an der Tiefsten Stelle 1,80 m misst. Der Teich weist einen sehr hohen Weißfischbestand aus. Von Rotaugen über Giebeln, Brassen, Schleien, Lauben usw. eigentlich fast alles dabei. Die Rotaugensituation ist so ausgeprägt, dass man alle 10 Sekunden ohne zu Füttern ein Rotauge fangen kann wenn man will.

Im Teich gibt es zwar Hechte, auch einige richtig Große aber diese sind wegen des natürlichen Futterangebots schwer zu fangen und daher weiß keiner wie viele tatsächlich vorhanden sind. Auch Zander sind in geringen Menge vorhanden.

Ist es sinnvoll ca. 4 kleine Welse einzusetzen, die den Weißfischbestand etwas regulieren sollen?  Was spricht gegen und was für die Idee?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo, 

würde ich nicht machen! 

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Du hast einen Teich in dem es dir "gefühlt" zu VIEL Fisch gibt, und das wohl auch noch eingependelt, im Gleichgewicht? Würden sich andre drüber freuen!

Hechte und Zander sind ja auch angeblich schon im Teich, nur schwer zu fangen. Was willst du in einem so kleinen 30x50m Teich (nur 1,80 tief!) dann noch mit vier Wallern?  Schon mal überlegt dass die Nachwuchs bekommen? Weißt du wie groß die werden? Denkst du die sind dann leichter rauszufangen als die Hechte? Bestimmt nicht! 

Eher würde ich nochmal prüfen oder versuchen rauszukriegen, ob tatsächlich genügend Hechte oder Zander da sind, oder ob das nur ein Gerücht ist... und notfalls davon welche dazu besetzen...

Ansonsten würde ich halt mit dem Weissfischreichtum leben und mich daran freuen...! Dann ist es eben ein Weissfischgewässer mit schwer zu fangenden Hechten/Zandern! Es gibt wirklich schlimmeres  Man sollte Gewässer die "funktionieren" so lassen wie sie sind und nicht versuchen, sie künstlich, mittels Besatz "umzubauen"...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Vor allem fressen Waller gar nicht so viel, wie oft angenommen.
Die vorhandenen Hechte hauen da deutlich mehr weg, und Zander sowieso, sofern der vorhandene Weissfisch in ihr Größenschema passt.

Wenn so viel Weissfisch drin ist wie geschrieben, sind vermutlich weniger Räuber drin, als ihr denkt (zumindest weniger Zander, das sind richtige Fressmaschinen bei Fisch in richtiger Futtergröße)..

Und wenn man tatsächlich reduzieren wollte (warum eigentlich?), kann man mit einem Zugnetz bei einem so relativ kleinen See vermutlich viel erreichen.


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Das wird sich ( denke ich auch mal ) von ganz allein regulieren. Die Raubfische finden genügend Nahrung, wachsen daher gut ab, und je größer um so mehr brauchen sie zu fressen. Und selbst WENN zu viel Weißfisch drin ist....sei froh über diesen "kostenlosen Köderfischlieferanten"...besser geht es doch nicht. #6


----------



## Hann. Münden (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Gierige Rapfen einsetzen .


----------



## GoFlyFishing (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

PS: Auch Weissfische kann man lecker zubereiten! 

Als Angler sollte man sich an das Gewässer anpassen, und nicht das Gewässer an den Angler... Darin liegt doch der Reiz! #h


----------



## TrevorMcCox (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Wenn die Welse wirklich nicht so viel verdrücken wie Zander und Hecht, dann spricht ja eigentlich nichts dagegen. 

Jahrelang hatten wir Welse drin, die dann aber gefangen wurden bei knapp einem Meter vielleicht etwas darunter. Super Größe zum verspeisen.

Der Großteil der Angler wehrt sich gegen einen Neubesatz von Welsen mit dem Argument er würde zuviel fressen. Mit meiner Frage, die ich besser konkreter formuliert hätte, wollte ich  eigentlich außerdem wissen, ob es dem Gewässer schadet wenn Hecht und Zander einen weiteren Konkurrenten bekommen. Die Zander sind nicht gerade die schönsten: blass und zerfledderte Flossen. Die Hechte sind, wenn sie mal gefangen werden, fett und wunderbar gezeichnet.

Bei so einem kleinen Gewässer kann man die Ökologie schnell durch Fehlbesatz kaputt machen. Wirken sich da 4 Welse auf das inzwischen seit Jahren welsfreie Kleinstgewässer sehr negativ aus?


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



> Der Großteil der Angler wehrt sich gegen einen Neubesatz von Welsen mit dem Argument er würde zuviel fressen.


Genau so ist es auch, entgegen anderer Aussagen!
Nur muss dies zumindest in den ersten Jahren eines Wallerlebens nicht wie bei Hecht und Zander der Weißfisch sein, sondern es wird vom Krebs bis zum Egel, natürlich auch Fisch, alles gefressen.
Interessant wird es erst, wenn sich die Waller bei optimalen Bedingungen nach 4 Jahren selbst fortpflanzen.
Es wird schon Dekaden dauern bis eure Fischpfütze leergefressen ist.
Hier ein Gewässer an dem ich vor 2 Jahren mal ein nächtliches Wallerrauben erlebt habe, die noch vorhandenen, wenigen Weißfische sprangen dabei auf den gepflegten Rasen!
Dort sitzen nun seit ca.20 Jahren Waller drin, dabei ist der "See" bestimmt 4x so groß wie eurer.
Gesehen habe ich mal ein Bild von einem ziemlich mageren Waller von 1,70m der da gefangen wurde.
Dort wurden mal 5 Pfünder Barsche gefangen und die Weißfische drängelten sich am Auslauf, wo sie von Omis mit ihren Enkeln gefüttert wurden. Alles Geschichte!
Es sieht so aus, als ob die Waller dort nur auf den jährlichen Refo-Besatz warten, damit Lebenserhaltung gewährleistet ist!
Erstaunlicherweiße ist der das Gewässer speisende Bach als Steinkrebsvorkommen verzeichnet und somit dürfte es fast ein Verbrechen gewesen sein, dort Waller zu besetzen!


https://www.google.de/maps/place/Kreuzbergsee,+76684+%C3%96stringen/@49.1808331,8.8126119,423m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x47979a1032ba484b:0x83e44a8d8c338b8a

Man sollte sich eher darüber freuen, ein seltenes wallerfreies Gewässer zu haben, in der Fläche wurde diese Besatzsünde bereits vollzogen!

Jürgen


----------



## cafabu (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Moinsen,
hört sich doch erst Mal sehr ökologisch ausgeglichen an. Oder sind die Weißfischbestände verbuttet, dass Ihr sie reduzieren wollt? Dann wäre ein abfischen mit Netz am sinnvollsten.
Bei uns im Teich (ca. 2 ha) sind Hechte vorhanden, aber auf Grund des natürlichen Nahrungsangebotes schwer zu fangen. Ebenso gibt es Barsche und seit ca. 18 Jahren auch Welse. Gefangen wird hauptsächlich Welsnachwuchs beim Aalangeln. Alles hat sich sehr gut eingespielt Hechte, Barsche und Welse produzieren auch Nachwuchs. Der Weißfischbestand ist reichlich. Wir wollen daran nichts ändern.
Carsten


----------



## Trollwut (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Ich würde dann auch eher zum Hecht raten. Bei der selben Größe frisst dieser deutlich mehr als der Waller. Gerade wenn die Hechte, die ihr fangt, gut genährt sind, spricht dies für eine gute Futterverwertung.

Muss Taxidermist da heftig widersprechen, aber in dem Punkt werden wir uns wohl nie einig. Der Waller frisst, was gerade da ist, da wird nicht zwischen Fisch, Vogel und Säuger unterschieden.
Wir haben bei uns im See seit mindestens 20 Jahren Waller, die auch erfolgreich ablaichen. Außerdem viele Hechte. Wir haben einen extrem guten Brassen und Rotfedernbestand, lediglich die kleineren Größen bei Brassen (25-30cm) und die großen Rotaugen und Rotfedern (~30cm-40cm) sind selten. Genau die Fischgröße, die für Hechte perfekt ist...

Was eventuell auch helfen könnte wären Barsche. Wobei das eher der langfristige Ansatz wäre. Die stellen eher dem Nachwuchs nach, und räumen sozusagen von unten auf, außerdem kommen sie in größerer Dichte vor als die anderen Räuber.


----------



## Sneep (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo,

bei diesem Gewässer gibt es kein Gleichgewicht und es kann auch keines geben. 

Unterhalb einer gewissen Grösse geht das einfach nicht mehr.
In meiner Regentonne mit den Köderfischen drin kann ich  auch kein Biotop entwickeln, egal was ich da an Räubern hineinpacke.

Ein paar Hinweise gibt das Gewässer ja schon. Die Zander sehen wohl nicht besonders gut aus. Blass und mit zerschlissenen Flossen. Das spricht nicht gerade für weiteren Zanderbesatz. Beim Hecht scheint es aber wohl bedeutend besser zu laufen, trotzdem lässt sich der Hechtbestand nicht hochfahren, solange Raum und Standlätze fehlen.

Der Waller ist hier eine mögliche Alternative.  Ich bin strikt gegen Wallerbesatz wo er nicht hingehört. Hier kann der Waller aber keine Schäden anrichten, im schlimmsten Fall sind die Weißfische weg. Anders als in einem See wird hier keine eingefahrene Lebensgemeinschaft beeinträchtigt.

Nachteil beim Waller, wenn er ablaicht und das ist zu vermuten, geht in dem Teich die Sonne unter.

Alle, die hier Waller ruckzuck mit dem Zugnetz wieder raus haben, sind eingeladen das zu demonstrieren. Das kann man machen, aber nicht jeder, das muss man können.

Das macht nur Sinn, wenn ich fast alle Jungwaller erwische, das geht mit dem Netz aber nicht.

Wenn aber das Einsetzen nicht der Königsweg ist, sollte man besser versuchen, die Weißfische selbst mit dem Netz zu dezimieren, da reicht es auch, wenn ich bei jedem Einsatz nur 25% erwische.

Für weitere Räuber ist das Gewässer einfach zu klein.

Beim Vorschlag Rapfen gehe ich mal von einem Scherz aus.
Der kann zur Jagd ja nicht mal genug Anlauf nehmen.:q

SnEep


----------



## Trollwut (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Sneep schrieb:


> SnEep



Was mir dann einfiel, und wozu du sicher was sagen kannst:

Einige größere Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen besetzen. Die Vermehren sich nicht, und reduzieren das vorhandene Nahrungsangebot bei so einem kleinen Teich doch recht stark. Dementsprechend müsste doch auch der Weißfischbestand sich darauf einstellen. Und Fische in der Größe dürften dann relativ einfach wieder rauszufangen sein.

Oder läuft das in die falsche Richtung?


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Sneep, 

sicher hast du von Gewässer-Ökologie mehr Ahnung als ich; deshalb ganz neutral nur zur Info eine Verständnisfrage von mir: 

Warum gibt es bei solchen Gewässern kein "Gleichgewicht", wie du schreibst? Wie meinst du das genau? 

Selbst wenn die Bestände von Räubern und Beutefischen stärkeren Schwankungen ausgsetzt sein sollten, es wird sich doch immer eine gewisse Balance der Arten einpendeln, selbst wenn diese regelmäßige Ausschläge zur einen oder zur anderen Seite haben sollte. Oder?

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Ein "Gleichgewicht" gibt es nicht in der Natur und in keinem Gewässer - das ist ein feuchter Traum birkenstocktragender, doppelnamiger Lehrersgattinen, die Spendensammler für die Schützerindustrie spielen....

Alles was mit Natur zu tun hat, ist IMMER ein dynamischer Prozeß, was ein "Gleichgewicht" als statischen Zustand schon ausschliesst..


----------



## feko (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Was ich sagen kann,der Raubfischbestand paßt sich immer dem Gewässer an.
Nahrung und Unterstände bestimmen was das Gewässer hergibt.
Ansonsten greift der Kannibalismus,auch beim Wels.

Nur ist leider so eine kleine Pfütze sehr schnell leergeangelt.
Ich würde eher mal die Raubfischentnahme,bzw den Angeldruck auf Räuber minimieren,dann kommt auch der Hecht wieder besser hoch.

vg


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Thomas, 

sicher, das meinte ich auch: es pendelt dynamisch hin und her, das Räuber-Beute-Verhältnis, und zwar im obig genannten Teich, wie im großen naturnahen See. Und es ist doch ein Gleichgewicht, wenn auch ein fragiles, sich immer neu ausbalancierendes...
Deswegen meine Frage an Sneep, was diesbezüglich im kleinen Hecht-Weissfisch Teich denn prinzipiell wesentlich anders sein sollte als im großen See?

Kurz, an Land gilt: in Zeiten mit viel Hasen, wächst die Population der Füchse, bis es so viele sind, dass die Hasenpopulation wieder schrumpft, bis es dann wieder weniger Füchse werden, wodurch dann wieder die Hasen mehr werden und so weiter... ein dynamisches Pendeln. Und dennoch ein (zeitversetztes) Gleichgewicht. 

Und dasselbe sollte Für Hechte und Weissfische im Teich doch auch gelten... 

Erst Besatzmaßnahmen würden dieses Verhältnis (vielleicht auch nur kurzfristig) ändern. 

Und auch das Angeln an sich  - solang man sich an die Entnahmeregeln mit Mindestmaßen hält - sollte dieses Räuber - Beute - Verhältnis nicht völlig durcheinanderwirbeln... 
Tut es das, ist der Hegeauftrag am Gewässer nicht erfüllt, und die Entnahmekriterien waren falsch formuliert...

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Gardenfly (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

An den Teich gibt es kein Fisch-sondern ein Anglerprobem!

Das Hauptproblem von vielen : der Teich muss sich meinen Lieblingsangelmethoden anpassen, auf keinen Fall angeln was möglich ist. 
Wenn man sich von den Gedanken befreit, kann man entspannt angeln gehen auf das was da ist. Es ist Stressfreie und auch für die Vereinskasse billig.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Ich hab ja selber keine Ahnung was das Thema Gleichgewicht angeht, die Meinung von Thomas scheint aber sehr plausibel zu sein.

Es ist wohl eher so, dass die Weißfische in so großer Zahl vorhanden sind, dass es mir vorkommt als wäre schon ein schädliches Ausmaß erreicht. Die Angler haben sich darauf eingestellt, über den Bestand beschwert sich keiner so wirklich. Man fängt seine Fische auch wenn man sich einige schwerer erarbeiten muss.

Ein Hegefischen wird wohl eher realistisch sein um den Weißfischbestand zu dezimieren. Barsche sind leider nicht lieferbar von unserem Züchter, Welse hingegen schon. Sogar recht günstig.


----------



## Sneep (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> sicher, das meinte ich auch: es pendelt dynamisch hin und her, das Räuber-Beute-Verhältnis, und zwar im obig genannten Teich, wie im großen naturnahen See. Und es ist doch ein Gleichgewicht, wenn auch ein fragiles, sich immer neu ausbalancierendes...
> Deswegen meine Frage an Sneep, was diesbezüglich im kleinen Hecht-Weissfisch Teich denn prinzipiell wesentlich anders sein sollte als im großen See?
> ...



Hallo Simon,

Ein Gleichgewicht ergibt sich aus unzähligen Einzelparametern die einander beeinflußen. Je mehr Parameter wirksam sind, desto eher erreiche ich eine Ausgewogenheit. In einem zu kleine Biotop habe ich zu wenige Parameter die wirksam sind.
Ich habe zum Beispiel beim Hecht keinen Altersaufbau, jeder Besatz schlägt voll durch. Jedes Biotop benötigt eine bestimmte Grösse um autark  zu sein. 

Wenn du deine Hasen und Füchse in ein grosses Gater sperrst, bildet sich da kein Gleichgewicht.Das beginnt schon mit der FRage, wie viele Füchse und wie viele Hasen brauchst du? Da sind nach einem Jahr die Hasen weg 

Wie soll sich in dem Teich ein Gleichgewicht bilden. Der aktuelle Hechtbestand ist doch besetzt und hat nichts mit der 
Anzahl zu tun, die hier leben könnte. Der Hecht kann auf ein übermässiges Futterangebot nur reagieren, wenn er reproduzieren kann. Der Hecht wächst und sucht größere Beute, der Moderlieschenbestand wird nicht mehr angetastet und geht durch die Decke.

Nehmen wir noch mal die Regentonne mit den Köderfischen und einem Hecht. Wie das ausgeht ist jedem klar. Beide Arten können sich nicht anpassen mit der Folge die Beute ist bald weg. Setze ich die gleichen Fische in ein ausreiched grosses Gewässer, wo sie sich verstecken und vermehren können, komme ich einer Ausgewogenheit schon näher, mit mehr Arten würde das dann stabiler.

Leider ist es nicht möglich einen viertel Hecht zu besetzen, obwohl das vielleicht die angemessene Hechtdichte ist.

sneep


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Sneep, 

klingt alles einleuchtend, würde ich so unterschreiben 

Aber dann ist doch die eigentliche Frage, die sich hier stellt: 
was für ein Typ Räuber kommt denn in so einem kleinen Gewässer mit hoher Beutefischdichte natürlicherweise überhaupt in Betracht, gesetzt den Fall man will auch dass er sich selbst reproduziert, ohne die anderen Fischarten brutal bis zur Verdrängung zu dezimieren?

- Ist das der Barsch? der Zander? der Hecht? der Wels? Oder eine Kombination? 
(anglerische Vorlieben mal außen vorgelassen - es sollte um das beste  fürs Gewässer gehen, denn dann ist es am Ende auch am günstigsten für  den Angler, weil kein permanentes Nachbesetzen nötig)

- Oder brauchts anstatt Räubern in diesem Fall viel mehr eine bestimmte Friedfischart als LAICHräuber, um die Fischpopulation nicht explodieren zu lassen? 

- Oder - einfach ein strikteres Friedfischentnahmgebot, siehe Hegefischen...


Grüße
Simon

PS: Ich bin schon davon ausgegangen, dass der Hecht sich dort eigenständig vermehrt. Ist das nicht so?


----------



## Sneep (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was mir dann einfiel, und wozu du sicher was sagen kannst:
> 
> Einige größere Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen besetzen. Die Vermehren sich nicht, und reduzieren das vorhandene Nahrungsangebot bei so einem kleinen Teich doch recht stark. Dementsprechend müsste doch auch der Weißfischbestand sich darauf einstellen. Und Fische in der Größe dürften dann relativ einfach wieder rauszufangen sein.
> 
> Oder läuft das in die falsche Richtung?



Hallo Trollwut,

Sorry, beim Silberkarpfen und noch mehr beim Marmorkarpfen muss ich regelm würgen. Diese Fische haben hier nichts verloren.
Der Silberkarpfen filtriert pflanzliches Plankton der Marmorkarpfen tierisches Plankton Wasserflöhe und Fischbrut.

Dummerweise ist das die 1. und 2. Stufe der Nahrungskette. Ich kappe also die gesamte Nahrungskette an der Wurzel ab.

Das fehlt dann bei den Fischen und zwar bei allen. Das ist als ob ich mir einen Porsche zulege und den auf 80 km/h begrenzen lasse.
Die Tolstolobs sind zudem sehr schwer zu entfernen.

Mit der Angel gibt es nur Zufallsfänge auf Blinker. Mit dem Netz ist auch sehr schwierig, die springen einfach über das Netz rüber. Mit dem E-Gerät habe ich schon knapp 50 Pfünder gefangen. Das ist aber sehr schwierig, da er nicht in den Kescher passt  und leider keine Haltegriffe dran sind. Zudem nicht ungefährlich wenn man einen solchen Fisch in die Enge treibt. Wenn solch ein Kamerad 50 cm am Gesicht vorbeispringt, hinterlässt das einen bleibenden Eindruck.

Die Anzahl der Weißfische würde nicht wesentlich abnehmen, die Gewichte schon.
Wozu sollte ich das wollen? da mache ich die Rotaugen doch besser zu Hecht- oder Zanderfilets.

SneeP


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfen halte ich ebenfalls für keine gute Idee. Auch hat mich die Erfahrung gelehrt, dass in kleinen Weihern etc. sich Zander UND Hechte nicht optimal halten. Die Hechte wachsen einfach schneller ab und der Zander hat das nachsehen.....


----------



## feko (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Wie hoch ist denn der Angeldruck in der Pfütze nun?


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



feko schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Angeldruck in der Pfütze nun?


Am Wochenende finden sich im Durchschnitt 4 Angler am Tümpel ein. Unter der Woche ist da eigentlich nie jemand.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Wenn die Größe stimmt(man verschätzt sich gerne) sind 4 Angler am Wochenende auch genug.
Wels und Forelle sind halt immer 2 Fischarten die sehr polarisieren.

Bei Wels wird sehe emotional diskutiert-also nicht zu machen wenn man auch Gegner im Verein hat.

Bei Forelle kommt das niedere bei vielen Anglern durch (haben wollen, anderen nichts gönnen)


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hi,

nettes Thema! Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man Waller einsetzt sich auch auf diesen Fisch einstellen sollte! D.h. wenn Waller, dann keine Forellen einsetzen und entsprechend Friedfische einsetzen ... . 

Nosta


----------



## daci7 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein "Gleichgewicht" gibt es nicht in der Natur und in keinem Gewässer - das ist ein feuchter Traum birkenstocktragender, doppelnamiger Lehrersgattinen, die Spendensammler für die Schützerindustrie spielen....
> 
> Alles was mit Natur zu tun hat, ist IMMER ein dynamischer Prozeß, was ein "Gleichgewicht" als statischen Zustand schon ausschliesst..



Der Fachausdruck nennt sich auch "dynamisches Gleichgewicht" und dieses gibt es sehr wohl dort, wo es sich einpendeln kann. 
Ein Gleichgewicht muss daher keinesfalls ein statischer Zustand sein - nur der objektive Betrachter empfindet es so.


----------



## jkc (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nettes Thema! Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man Waller einsetzt sich auch auf diesen Fisch einstellen sollte! D.h. wenn Waller, dann keine Forellen einsetzen und entsprechend Friedfische einsetzen ... .
> 
> Nosta



Hi, hört sich für mich nach einem Aquarium an, was Du da beschreibst?
Meinst Du ein Waller frisst nicht gerne Forellen oder bekommt davon Bauchweh? 

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Ich würde ja noch winterharte Schnappschildkröten mit reinpfeffern. Wurscht ist es bei der Lacke eh schon und es macht sich bestimmt sehr dekorativ.
Dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Senfgas und Zynismus enthalten.​


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hört sich für mich nach einem Aquarium an, was Du da beschreibst?
> Meinst Du ein Waller frisst nicht gerne Forellen oder bekommt davon Bauchweh?
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi,

ich argumentiere einfach ökonomisch! Friedfische sind günstiger als Forellen und gefressen werden beides!  in besatz an Friedfischen wäre eine möglichkeit! 
Es geht doch darum möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

@ Andal: Geil, ein römischer Unterwasserzirkus - einfach mal alles auf alles loslassen und hernach die siegreichen Reste der grausamen Tierwelt begutachten.

Hierzu wäre es aber evtl. lustig, noch ein paar Kaimane,  Snakeheads etc. ebenfalls in den Ring zu lassen, damits auch richtig metzelt und keine Langeweile aufkommt |supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein Verein besitzt einen *ca. 30m breiten, 50 m *langen Teich der an der Tiefsten Stelle 1,80 m misst. Der Teich weist einen sehr hohen Weißfischbestand aus. Von Rotaugen über Giebeln, Brassen, Schleien, Lauben usw. eigentlich fast alles dabei. Die Rotaugensituation ist so ausgeprägt, dass man alle 10 Sekunden ohne zu Füttern ein Rotauge fangen kann wenn man will.
> 
> ...


 
 Denkt daran das die Pfütze (Entschuldigung) nur 1500m² groß sein soll.
 Wenn da wirklich am Wochenende zeitweise 4 Angler gleichzeitig fischen ist der Druck auf Raubfische enorm.
 1 Angler die Woche wäre schon viel.#c
 Was für ein Wunder das dort Weißfische leicht zu fangen sind, die schieben halt Hunger.
 Wobei der Angelerfolg wenig über die Anzahl der Weißfische im Gewässer aussagt.
 Es bedeutet eher es sind zu viele.
 Satte Fische lassen sich halt kaum fangen.

 Bei der Größe werden es wahrscheinlich so oder so nur wenige Raubfische sein können, wobei es gleichzeitig noch Zander und Hecht geben soll.
 Na ja, ich mag´s kaum glauben aber es kann ja stimmen.

 Brutal könnte man auch behaupten es wäre egal, welchen Raubfisch man da einsetzt, wenn er den dort wenigstens zeitweilig verbleibt und aufräumt.

 Passen würde der Hecht sicher am besten.
 Wels muss nicht sein und der Zander gehört in so ein Kleingewässer schon mal gar nicht rein.
 Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Andal: Geil, ein römischer Unterwasserzirkus - einfach mal alles auf alles loslassen und hernach die siegreichen Reste der grausamen Tierwelt begutachten.
> 
> Hierzu wäre es aber evtl. lustig, noch ein paar Kaimane,  Snakeheads etc. ebenfalls in den Ring zu lassen, damits auch richtig metzelt und keine Langeweile aufkommt |supergri



Hi,

mal ehrlich, das war bzw. ist es doch momentan schon! Schau dir mal an wieviel personen dort angeln! #6 
Des Weiteren sollten hier einige nicht ganz so scheinheilig sein und sich an die eigene Nase bzw. an ihr eigenes gewässer denken! Wieviele leute gehen bei euch angeln und was wird bzw. muss eingesetzt werden damit der "Angler" glücklich ist! 

- Also bitte macht hier nicht auf heilig - #q


----------



## nostradamus (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denkt daran das die Pfütze (Entschuldigung) nur 1500m² groß sein soll.
> Wenn da wirklich am Wochenende zeitweise 4 Angler gleichzeitig fischen ist der Druck auf Raubfische enorm.
> 1 Angler die Woche wäre schon viel.#c
> Was für ein Wunder das dort Weißfische leicht zu fangen sind, die schieben halt Hunger.
> ...



Schließe mich dir an!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo, 

was das Gleichgewicht der Arten betrifft ist eine sich selbst reproduzierende Hechtpopulation normalerweise immer relativ unproblematisch, auch in einem kleineren Gewässer:

Der Hecht ist kannibalisch, eine Hecht-Überpopulation kann es bei einem reproduzierenden Bestand nicht geben, auch kein Verbutten, denn der Hecht frisst seinen eigenen Nachwuchs, sollte es zuviel davon geben, und zwar schon fingerlange Hechte leben kannibalisch... 

Meines Wissens ist Kannibalismus beim Wels zb. weit weinger ausgeprägt, wodruch sich dessen Population weniger gut selbst regelt.. Wie gesagt, wenn die Hechte in dem Gewässer angeblich gut abwachsen, würde ich von einem Welsbesatz abraten... 

Interessieren würde mich aber: vermehrt sich nun der Hecht dort selbst oder nicht? Werden kleine Nachwuchs-Hechte beobachtet oder gefangen? 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Bei so einem Angeldruck in so einem Tümpel liegt der Hechtbestand dar nieder! Der tatsächliche Bestand wird meistens völlig überschätzt. 
Ansonsten wäre das Auftreten eines Überbestandes an Weißfisch gar nicht möglich.

In einem der hiesigen Vereinsgewässer von 2,5ha hat man zur Bekämpfung eines überbordenden Brassenbestandes einmal massiv mit Großhecht besetzt und dann den Teich ein Jahr für die Beangelung gesperrt. 
Der Brassenbestand war danach faktisch tatsächlich nicht mehr vorhanden. 
Der Hechtbestand wurde nach Ablauf der Angelsperre bereits  erheblich in den ersten Tagen nach der Freigabe reduziert.
Wohlgemerkt, es kam auch nicht darauf an, einen Hechtbestand zu etablieren.
Heute ist das zwar immer noch ein Stipperteich aber der Weißfischbestand besteht hauptsächlich aus Rotaugen und Hechte sind eher im kleineren Format unterhalb des Schonmaßes vorhanden.

Ich hatte einmal Einblick in ein Gutachten, welches ein Prof der Biologie erstellt hatte und darin tatsächlich der verpachtenden Gemeinde die  Umwandlung eines 3,5 ha großen Angelteiches in ein Biotop vorschlug. Zur Reduzierung des amphibienfeindlichen Fischbestandes wurde der massive Besatz mit Hechten vorgeschlagen, der damit die gesamte Fischpopulation und zum Schluß sich selbst vernichten sollte.
Dazu ist es nie gekommen.

Mein Tipp daher: Hecht besetzten und Gewässer sperren! Den Hecht bekommt man nach getaner Arbeit sehr gut mit der Angel wieder raus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

naja, es stellt sich auch schlicht die Frage, ob man so nen Teich" natürlich/naturnah bewirtschaften muss/soll, oder ob man da nicht sinnvoller mittels Besatz ne Art Paylake/Anlage draus macht..

Wenns die Landesgesetze zulassen..

Ein Teich der Größe, da bleibt ja praktisch kein Fisch zum "nachhaltigen" abschöpfen, darüber sollte man sich auch klar sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist Kannibalismus beim Wels zb. weit weinger ausgeprägt, wodruch sich dessen Population weniger gut selbst regelt.. Wie gesagt, wenn die Hechte in dem Gewässer angeblich gut abwachsen, würde ich von einem Welsbesatz abraten...



Wels ist auch sehr Kanibalisch, das Regeln die auch sehr gut alleine. Und der Rest wird als Babywels an der Wurmrute verangelt.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Thomas, 

ja aber Weissfische gibt es dort doch anscheinend genug zum nachhaltigen abschöpfen! 
Also funktioniert doch dort immerhin etwas, und zwar ohne Besatz. Aber anscheinend will man den Weissfisch nicht, und den Teich in eine Besatzanlage (für Welse?) umwandeln... 

Es geht ja nicht einmal nur um eine ökologische Bewirtschaftung des Teichs, sondern um eine ÖKONOMISCHE! 
Solange dort Reproduktion von Fischen in ausreichendem Maß statt findet, sollte man das ganze nicht umkrempeln in einen reinen Besatz und Put and Take Teich! DAS wird nämlich richtig teuer für den Verein....

Deswegen mein Ratschlag: Mit dem arbeiten, was da ist, schauen obs überhaupt und genug Hechte gibt, ob die sich fortpflanzen, notfalls Hecht nachbesetzen, oder den Hecht sperren... evtl. auch wie angedacht ein Weissfisch-Hegefischen, oder Entnahmegebote für Weissfische... und noch der Tipp: esst doch einfach auch mal Weissfisch, nicht jedes Gewässer kann halt Filets vom Zander, Hecht, Wels, der Forelle bieten... 
Nutzt euren Weissfisch, wenn ihr kostenlos mehr als genug davon habt!

Grüße 
Simon


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

PS: 
Mir scheint die Problematik des Gewässers folgende zu sein: vor Jahren gab es einen Überbestand an Wels, dem wurde mit verstärkter Entnahme entgegengewirkt. Das ist den Angler jetzt als "goldene Zeit" der 1m Wels"filets" in Erinnerung. Das will man wieder.

Jetzt wo der Wels erfolgreich draußen ist, gibts einen Überbestand an Weissfisch, den will man weniger zur eigenen Entnahme. 

Deswegen die Idee: wieder Wels nachsetzen. 

Lösung, wie ich sie sehe wäre: 
Ein annehmbar ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Hecht (wenn sich der dort reproduziert) und Weissfischen. Dann könnten hin und wieder sowohl Hechte als auch Weissfische entnommen werden. 

Sollte das mit dem Hecht wegen Reproduktion tatsächlich nicht ideal sein, wäre evtl der kleinere selbst reproduzierende Räuber, nämlich der Barsch, wohl auch eine zufriedenstellende und an die Größe des Gewässers angepasste Lösung! Auch dann könnten Barsche wie Weissfische zur Verwertung entnommen werden.

Beide Lösungen sollten ohne (kosten)aufwendiges Nachbesetzen auskommen.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Der Tümpel hat 1.500 qm - da ist nix mit nachhaltig, das schafft ein Angler alleine.
Da ist nur Besatz..

Paar dicke Waller, Störe und Karpfen rein, extra abkassieren, regelmäßig nachbesetzen, dann geht das schon..


----------



## joedreck (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

hm ich bewirtschafte einen ca 1000qm großen tümpel. Dort sind hechte, weißfisch, schleien und ne Handvoll Karpfen drin. Vor Jahren wurde der mal so besetzt mit Ausnahme vom hecht. Der kam über enten oder so rein. Vll auch schwarz besetzt. Vor zwei Jahren beim Abfischen kam das Ergebnis. Weißfisch jeder größe, die Karpfen leben auch noch und sind noch mager und es waren insg 4 hechte im netz. Der größte mit knapp 90cm. Dann ein 80er, einer mit ca68cm und der letzte unter 60cm. 
 für so ein kleines gewässer fand ich es heftig. Ich entnehme ab und zu mal weißfisch als köder. Aber offensichtlich funktioniert das gewässer ja. Immerhin hatte ich kein fischsterben und auch nix verbuttetes. 
 die hechte hab ich allerdings entnommen. Es waren auch noch schiepel drin. 
 also auch solche gewässer können dauerhaft nachproduzieren. Nur eben in deutlich geringerem maße. Jeder zweite Woche n 90er hecht ist nicht drin. 

 wenn du die weißfische reduzieren willst dann lass den wels sein. Nimm hechte, die regeln sich selbst was futter und unterstände anbelangt. Mach ein schönes hegefischen mit ein paar freunden mit bier und Bratwurst. 
 fraglich ist das angestrebte ziel.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo, 

schließe mich Joes Meinung an. 

Außerdem eine weitere Lösungsmöglichkeit: Warum das ganze allein von der Räuberseite her denken? Statt nur Räuber nachzusetzen (zb Barsch, evtl HEcht) könnte eine Stärkung der Schleienpopulation von  Nutzen sein, also Schleien Besatz. 

Die reduzieren als NAhrungskonkurrenten ebenfalls die Weissfische, bieten sich selbst als Beute für den HEcht an, und sind außerdem auch anglerisch wie kulinarisch interessant! 

Denk doch mal da drüber nach! Die kommen mit so einem kleinen Gewässer außerdem viel besser als Karpfen zurecht und vermehren sich auch besser eigenständig! Das spart auf Dauer Besatzkosten....

Grüße Simon


----------



## feko (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Denkt daran das die Pfütze (Entschuldigung) nur 1500m² groß sein soll.
> Wenn da wirklich am Wochenende zeitweise 4 Angler gleichzeitig fischen ist der Druck auf Raubfische enorm.
> 1 Angler die Woche wäre schon viel.#c
> Was für ein Wunder das dort Weißfische leicht zu fangen sind, die schieben halt Hunger.
> ...


Danke Bernd.....darauf wollte ich heraus.


----------



## feko (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wels ist auch sehr Kanibalisch, das Regeln die auch sehr gut alleine. Und der Rest wird als Babywels an der Wurmrute verangelt.


jupp,danke...meine rede


----------



## feko (12. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Tümpel hat 1.500 qm - da ist nix mit nachhaltig, das schafft ein Angler alleine.
> Da ist nur Besatz..
> 
> Paar dicke Waller, Störe und Karpfen rein, extra abkassieren, regelmäßig nachbesetzen, dann geht das schon..



auch Nachhaltigkeit geht bei so kleinen Gewässern...der Angeldruck und die Entnahme bestimmen das Limit!


----------



## Sneep (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo,

vergesst das mit dem Gleichgewicht, ob statisch oder dynamisch. Zur Erinnerung, der Teich ist 30x50 m.
Nach Schilderung des Bestandes ist es wahrscheinlich ein Gewässer des Brassentyps.

Wie da jemand einen Hechtbestand mit Altersstruktur aufbauen will ist mir schleierhaft. Ich bezweifle sehr, dass der Hecht überhaupt reproduziert. Selbst wenn er das tut, ändert das nicht viel. 

Der Hechtbestand wird in diesem Fall nicht anhand der vorkommenden Nahrung angepasst, sondern danach, wie viele Junghechte es überleben in einem deckungsarmen oder deckungsfreien Gewässer sich an den gleichen Stellen wie ihre Eltern aufzuhalten, was sie ansonsten strikt vermeiden. 

Der Flaschenhals beim Hecht ist dann der Kanibalismus der Eltern, nicht die Nahrung. Nur das Verhältnis Rotauge-Hecht  zu betrachten reicht nicht.

Wir sollten den Versuch unterlassen ein irgendwie geartetes Gleichgewicht herstellen zu wollen. 
 Wenn ich unbedingt die Weißfische in Hecht verwandeln will, gibt es durchaus eine Möglichkeit das zu tun. In einem richtigen Gewässer sollte man das aber besser nicht machen.

Besatz mit 10 Hechten von 35 cm. Die tun sich gegenseitig nichts und langen mächtig zu. Dann kann ich aber die Altersstruktur vergessen. Dann die erste Hechtgeneration entnehmen und das ganze noch mal. 
Das ist in meinen Augen die einzige Möglichkeit die Rotaugen zu veredeln und das ganze im Griff zu behalten. Das wäre beim Waller sehr viel schwieriger und gefährlicher.

Der Vorschlag Schleie zu besetzen um den Cypriniden das Futter weg fressen zu lassen ist leider nicht zu Ende gedacht. Letztlich habe ich dann nur eine unterernährte Art mehr.
Auch Vorschläge, die Ertragskraft des Gewässers herunterzu setzen um den WEißfischbestand zu reduzieren ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Besser ist es die Fruchtbarkeit zu nutzen.

sNeEp


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Sneep, 

alles nachvollziehbar. Jetzt versteh ich auch warum du bezweifelst dass der Hecht sich dort erfolgreich selbst reproduziert. Das stellt natürlich die ganze Situation in ein anderes Licht. Wels schließt du wohl auch aus, die Idee mit der Schleie auch... Barsche auch? 

Wäre dann die 10 Hechte besetzen dein Vorschlag an den Threadersteller? Sollten die dann zur Entnahme generell gesperrt werden oder ab 55cm oder so erlaubt? 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## nostradamus (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hi Simon,

falls dich das Thema Hecht und besatz interessiert, so schau mal unter http://www.besatz-fisch.de/
dort gibt es einen recht interessanten Film über eine besatzstudie von Hechten unter führung vom Prof. Arlinghaus. 

Nosta


----------



## Sneep (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo,

@ goflyfishing

Das sind letztlich Detailfragen, ob es jetzt genau 10 sein müssen oder ob man sie mit 55 oder mit 70 cm entnimmt ,bestimmt im Detail der Gewässerzustand. Man sollte aber die erste Hechtgenerationn raus haben, bevor man mit der 2. Generation besetzt. 
Das ganze System  kommt aber nach einiger Zeit an seine Grenzen. Dann vermischen sich Generationen, weil man nicht alle raus bekommt. Das heißt dann, das ich grössere Hechte nachsetzen muss um die Selbstkontrolle durch Kanibalismus der Hechte auszuschalten.

Das würde ich in diesem speziellen Fall empfehlen. 

Das aber auch nur, weil die Frage nicht lautet den Hecht anzusiedel, sondern die Weißfische zu dezimieren. Das ist ein Unterschied. Hechte begrenzen ihre Bestandsdichte nach Futterangebot und Standplätzen durch Kanibalismus. Im natürlichen Gewässer ist die Anzahl der Hechte immer begrenzt, weil grosse Hechte kleinere verputzen. Diese Begrenzung des Hechtbestandes schalte ich aus weil ich nur gleich grosse Hechte habe, die sich nicht fressen können. Dadurch steigere ich die Bestandsdichte erheblich. 

Das wäre für ein natürliches Gewässer ein absolut tödlicher Besatzfehler, wenn ich die Eigenregulierung der Hechte blockieren würde.
Also bitte zu Hause nicht nachmachen|supergri

sneeP


----------



## nostradamus (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ goflyfishing
> 
> ...



Hi sneep,
kennst du den Film über die Studie über den Hechtbesatz von der unteren Seite? 

Interessant war, dass es keine unterschiede der Hechtdichte gibt in Gewässern mit vielen und wenigen bzw. keinen unterständen für den Hecht! 

Gut man kann und muss die Ergebnisse kritisch betrachten, da in meinen augen der ein oder andere Fehler in der Studie vorhanden ist, aber dennoch hat mich die Studie stark beeindruckt.

Nosta


Hi Simon,

falls dich das Thema Hecht und besatz interessiert, so schau mal unter http://www.besatz-fisch.de/
dort gibt es einen recht interessanten Film über eine besatzstudie von Hechten unter führung vom Prof. Arlinghaus. 

Nosta


----------



## GoFlyFishing (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo, 

@nostradamus: danke für den informativen Link.
@sneep:interessante überlegungen. 

Ohne jetzt vom Thema abschweifen zu wollen, aber vielleicht ist es doch interessant, weil ich, obwohl als Fliegenfischer hauptsächlich Flußfischer, hin und wieder an zwei ähnlich großen Gewässern fische (kleine Baggerseen) wie der Threadersteller, die mir doch gänzlich anders scheinen. 

In Gewässer 1 (ca. 100 auf 40m, aber 8m tief), klares Wasser, Unterwasserpflanzen und Schilf, steil abbrechende Kanten, gibt es guten selbst reproduzierenden Hechtbestand in allen Größen, viele Rotaugen und Brassen, Barsch, auch Schleien, Besatzkarpfen (viele Spiegler und wenige Graskarpfen). Einmal jährlich besetzt der Verein Regenbogner, die bald wieder herausgefangen werden. Trotz allem, und einem Verein mit 30 mehr oder weniger aktiven Mitgliedern, die sich auf dieses und Gewässer 2 verteilen, scheint mir der See weitgehend in Ordnung mit gutem, ausgewogenem Fischbestand. 
(Vielleicht auch weil die Mehrzahl der Angler nur zum Regenbogen-Fischen auftaucht, ein andrer Teil es hauptsächlich auf die Besatzkarpfen absieht, und nur wenige Spezialisten dort überhaupt auf die selbst reproduzierenden, wilden, nicht besetzten, nämlich Hecht, Schleie, oder Barsch aus sind.)

Gewässer 2 (20 auf 40 m, zur Hälfte 1,50 tief, an einem Loch 6m tief) gleiche Gegend, gleicher mittlerweile eingewachsener Kiesbaggersee, ist die Situation anders: wenige große Graskarpfen, meiner Meinung nach zu viele Spiegler, nur mini-Rotaugen und mini-Barsche, die sehr Hunger zu haben scheinen, mittlerweile kaum noch oder gar keine Hechte - früher durchaus guter kleiner selbst reproduzierender Bestand, Wasser trüb, außer den Besatzkarpfen anglerisch kaum interessant, wahrscheinlich die Hechte durch Angeldruck und mini Rotaugen stark dezimiert, wenn überhaupt noch da. Schuld gebe ich hier aber vor allem den Spieglern und Graskarpfen! Sie nehmen der Hechtbeute die Nahrung weg, reduzieren also Rotaugen und Barsche, und lassen sie verbutten, die Karpfen selbst aber sind so groß, dass kein Hecht sie frisst, daher reduzieren und verdrängen sie auch noch den Hecht... Aber der Verein wollte es leider so... (nach dem Motto: Kumpel xy hat kostenlos Spiegler über aus seinem Karpfenteich, die können wir doch in Gewässer 2 besetzen - allseitige Zustimmung). Schade! Meiner Meinung nach ein Beipiel für ein Mini-Gewässer das mal halbwegs funktionierte, aber durch falschen undurchdachten Besatz aus dem Lot geraten ist...

Na, wollte ich nur loswerden. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## BERND2000 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi sneep,
> kennst du den Film über die Studie über den Hechtbesatz von der unteren Seite?
> 
> Interessant war, dass es keine unterschiede der Hechtdichte gibt in Gewässern mit vielen und wenigen bzw. keinen unterständen für den Hecht!
> ...


 
 Wenn Ihr diesen Film schon ins Spiel bringt, da geht es um den Besatzerfolg in größeren Gewässern mit sich selbst erhaltenen Hechtbeständen und vermutlich viel geringeren Angeldruck.
 Dort machte der Besatz dann keinen Sinn, weil er kein mehr an Hechten erbrachte.

 Hier aber geht es um Angelteiche, die ganz anders bewirtschaftet werden.
 Ich vermute einem Biologen stehen die Haare zu Berge, wenn er das hier verfolgt. In dem Film mögen sie Angler unterstützen, das bedeutet aber nicht das sie immer nur positiv über Angler denken.
 Das alles sind Zustände wie in vielen Forellen Angelteichen, oder auch schlimmer.


 Bei der Größe der Gewässer, diesem Angeldruck und den Arten kann man es nicht mit der im Film gezeigten herkömmlichen "guten" Bewirtschaftung vergleichen.
 Hier ist nicht mehr viel, mit der "guten" nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung die eher unterstützend eingreift.
 Hier kann man lediglich noch etwas verbessernd einwirken in dem man nachbessert.

 Entnimmt man in so einem Teich auch nur 1-2 gute Hechte, hat man schnell eine große Lücke in den Raubfischbestand gerissen die sich dann erst einmal wieder schließen muss.
 Gleichzeitig sind die 1-2 Hechte dann auch schon ein hoher Anteil der möglichen (weiblichen) Laichfische (vielleicht min 10% -max 100 %)
 Neben den entnommenen Hechten wird auch der Nachwuchs sicher durch häufigen fang nicht unbedingt immer groß werden, auch wenn er nicht entnommen wird wohl ein Teil das nicht überleben.

 Ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn ich lese mit einem guten Hechtbestand.
 Das kann so vieles bedeuten.:q


----------



## nostradamus (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hi Bernd,
  geh mal an den Anfang und schau dir die Beiträge an und schau in welchem Zusammenhang ich diese Studie ins Spiel gebracht habe und dir sollte schon einleuchten, dass dort stellenweise von Besatz von Hechten die Rede war und auch über die Menge diskutiert wurde!
  Über den Angeldruck und Randbedingungen wurde im Studiendesign keine Angaben gemacht, so dass Außenstehende nicht in der Position sein sollten dies zu bewerten! 

  Studien dienen dazu möglichst optimale Handlungsempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten! Das soll in diesem Fall bedeuten, dass ein mega Hechtbesatz für diesen Teich nichts bzw. nur zeitlich bedingt was bringt! 
  Bernd ich hoffe, dass ich das ganze auch für dich hinreichend genau erläutert habe warum ich diese Studie ins Spiel gebracht habe! 

  Gruß


Nostradamus


----------



## BERND2000 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Studien dienen dazu möglichst optimale Handlungsempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten! Das soll in diesem Fall bedeuten, dass ein mega Hechtbesatz für diesen Teich nichts bzw. nur zeitlich bedingt was bringt!
> Bernd ich hoffe, dass ich das ganze auch *für dich* hinreichend genau erläutert habe warum ich diese Studie ins Spiel gebracht habe!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
 Hast Du.

 Nur hast auch Du begriffen das es bei der Studie um Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung eines Hechtbestandes geht.
 Wo eben dann festgestellt wurde das der Besatz nichts brachte, auch weil ein Maximum schon  so erreicht wurde.
 Also eine Sache der Ertragssteigerung bei Hechten.

 Hier aber geht es um etwas ganz anderes.
 Hier fehlen Raubfische was sich in der Menge der Weißfische zeigt.
 Hier also geht es um Gewässerpflege.

 Der an sich gute Film, wird wohl oft so verstanden das Hechtbesatz nichts bringe oder unnötig sei.|uhoh:

 Nur würde es mich wundern wenn die Macher es nicht als wichtig ansehen würden einen angepassten Fischbestand zu erhalten oder eben durch Hechtbesatz zu sichern, wenn man meint das sei notwendig.


----------



## Sneep (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @nostradamus: danke für den informativen Link.
> @sneep:interessante überlegungen.
> ...



Hallo Simon,

Wenn in dem 2. Teich, den mit den Karpfen, der Hechtbestand stark abgesunken ist, muss die Ursache nicht unbedingt, am Anglerdruck oder am mangelnden Futter für die Nahrung liegen. Mit dem von dir beschriebenen trüben Wasser (Brassensee) ist der Hecht hier schlichtweg im Nachteil. Der Hecht als Augenjäger braucht klares Wasser zur Jagd und Deckung, z.B. durch Wasserpflanzen. Diese braucht er auch als Laichsubstrat.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Hecht als Augenjäger braucht klares Wasser zur Jagd und Deckung, z.B. durch Wasserpflanzen. Diese braucht er auch als Laichsubstrat.
> 
> sneep



Einspruch, ganz so einfach ist das nicht.

Der Hecht kann auch in extrem trüben Wasser noch prima zurecht kommen.
Eines der besten Hechtgewässer die ich je befischte hatte eine Sichttiefe von 1-2 cm.
Da wird wohl die Seitenlinie das "Sehen" übernehmen.#c
So sehen z.B viele Entwässerungsgräben an der Küste aus.

Größere Hechte werden auch gerne mal zu echten Freiwasserjägern.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo Sneep, 

in dem Fall des Gewässers 2 war es aber auch so, dass es sich erst durch die Karpfen eingetrübt hat. Alle Kiesbaggerseen bei mir in der Gegend sind klar (Voralpenland, Grundwasserseen), auch die an Gewässer 2 angrenzenden. Gewässer 2 unterscheidet sich von den anderen Kies-Seen nur durch die geringe Tiefe und den exorbitanten Karpfenbesatz. 
Mein Fazit für die kühlen Kies-Seen in dieser Gegend - wenn schon Put and Take Besatz, dann Regenbogner, und nicht Karpfen! Bekommt der Gewässerstruktur dort wesentlich besser! Und sogar den Hechten ist es recht... 

Kenne übrigens auch andere trübe Gewässer, keine Baggerseen, natürliche Waldseen, die trüb sind, über und über mit Seereosen bedeckt, und in denen unglaubliche Hechte in gutem selbst reproduzierenden Bestand leben. 
Also auch ich denke die Gleichung trüb = schlecht für Hecht, geht nur bedingt auf. 

Aber wie gesagt, wollte auch nicht so sehr vom Thema ablenken. 

Mich würde interessieren, @Threadersteller: liest du noch mit? was hältst du von den Meinungen hier, was denkst du wie wird eure ideale Lösung denn dann aussehen? So wie von Sneep skizziert, oder hältst du an deiner Wels-Idee fest? Lass mal hören! 

Grüße 
Simon


----------



## nostradamus (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hast Du.
> 
> Nur hast auch Du begriffen das es bei der Studie um Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung eines Hechtbestandes geht.
> Wo eben dann festgestellt wurde das der Besatz nichts brachte, auch weil ein Maximum schon  so erreicht wurde.
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
mir war das ganze schon klar! Komm runter und iich komme auch runter! Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir die selbe Ansicht vertreten, aber es nicht auf die reihe bekommen das zu merken. …

Mein Beitrag ging in die richtung, dass ein größerer Hechtbesatz nicht unbedingt besser ist wie ein kleinerer! 


Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne über deine erfahrungen bzgl. studien berichten...
 

Gruß

nostradamus


----------



## wobbler68 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo

Ich glaube es wäre wichtig zu wissen wie viele und welche Größe von  Hechten übers Jahr, gefangen werden.


Wie TrevorMcCox schrieb:
Am Wochenende finden sich im Durchschnitt 4 Angler am Tümpel ein. Unter der Woche ist da eigentlich nie jemand.

Wenn von den 4 Anglern 1 Angler jede Woche einen Hecht fängt.
Und sagen wir mal 8 Monate.|kopfkrat

4 Stück im Monat X 8 Monate =  32 Hechte 
Aber ich glaube kaum ,das alle gefangenen Hechte, in der Fangmeldung auftauchen.|motz:

Und das aus einen ca. 30 m breiten, 50 m langen Teich .|bigeyes


Da kannst du nur fleißig Hechte nach besetzten,die schon das mindestmass haben.#a


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> mir war das ganze schon klar! Komm runter und iich komme auch runter! Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir die selbe Ansicht vertreten, aber es nicht auf die reihe bekommen das zu merken. …
> 
> Mein Beitrag ging in die richtung, dass ein größerer Hechtbesatz nicht unbedingt besser ist wie ein kleinerer!
> ...



 Ich denke wir hätten wenig Probleme miteinander und haben sie auch hier nicht wirklich.
 Ist halt eine mehr oder weniger unwichtige überfischte Pfütze.

 Wenn ich so einen scharfen Ton hatte, dann eher wegen dem Film.
 Andere hatten schon früh die Angst das der eher so verstanden wird, das Hechtbesatz unnötig sei und Karpfenbesatz besser wäre.
 In der Praxis habe ich halt genau das erlebt, das er so verstanden wurde.
 Wenn man halt etwas veröffentlicht sollte man immer an die Menschen denken die es in den falschen Hals bekommen könnten.
 Wenn ich so wie zuletzt gegen die Aussage von @Sneep angehe ist das nicht anderes.
 Auch da heißt es schnell das Hechte eben unbedingt klares, und pflanzenreiches Wasser benötigen.
 Er hat dabei recht und unrecht zugleich.

 Ich selbst setze halt extrem ungern Hechte oder Zander, weil es mir zumeist überflüssig erscheint.
 Bei solch einem Kleingewässer könnte es aber fast nötig sein, weil die Anzahl gering ist und man gar nicht wissen kann ob immer Laichfische erhalten bleiben.
 Den Fanglisten kann man nicht unbedingt trauen und Kormorane geben gar keine Meldung ab, über verendete Fische erfährt man auch nichts.

 @Wobbler68
 40 Hechte entsprechen eher den Fangmeldungen von Gewässern die einige ha haben. (hängt natürlich auch vom Mindestmaß ab)
 Dieses hat halt 0,15 ha.
 Mehr als Einzelfische wird so ein Gewässer kaum produzieren.

 Wobei besonders Regenrückhaltebecken erstaunlich abweichen können.
 Mit eigentlich recht ähnlichen Teichen habe ich wenig Erfahrung.
 Wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob ein bezeichneter Teich eben auch immer wirklich ein Teich ist und kein Stillgewässer.


----------



## wobbler68 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo

@BERND2000

Und deshalb wäre es wohl gut zu wissen wie es den im Teich(30 m X 50 m)mit den Fangzahlen von den Angler bei den Räuber,speziell Hechten aussieht.Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das da keine Barsche und Aale vorhanden sind.


Was nützt es da jährlich 30 -40 Hechte (+-40cm)zu besetzen und die werden min.wieder heraus gefangen.
Auf lange Sicht,meiner Meinung nach,wird nur ein sehr eingeschränktes Fanggebot Abhilfe schaffen. 

Kleines Entnahmefenster und den Angeldruck reduzieren(begrenzte Anglerzahl ,stark verlängerte Schonzeit ...?)
Denn so ein kleines Gewässer hat nun mal seine Grenzen, von dem was es Produzieren kann.Das kann man zwar beeinflussen ,aber das Ende ist absehbar.
Deshalb sollte man am anderen Ende(Angler)eingreifen.


----------



## Sneep (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Hallo,

den Fang kann ich durch anpassen der Bestimmungen regulieren. Dann wird das Fanglimit gesenkt und/oder das Maß erhöht.
Der Entnahmedruck ist sicher eine der Stellschrauben, die ich am einfachsten verstellen kann. Wenn ich nicht mal das hinbekomme, sollte ich es gleich sein lassen.


@Bernd

Ein klarer, pflanzenreicher See heißt nicht durch Zufall so. 

Das auch trübe Gewässer gute Bestände an Hechten haben
will ich dir gerne glauben. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das vor allen Dingen in Gewässernf der Fall, in denen der Hecht nicht auf starke Konkurenten trift. Befindet er sich aber in Konkurenz z.B. mit dem Zander, führt eine Änderung bei der Trübung immer zu einer Verschiebung Richtung der jeweils besser angepassten Art.
Das lässt sich am Rhein sehr schön über die Jahre beobachten.

SnEEp


----------



## Fin (26. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein "Gleichgewicht" gibt es nicht in der Natur und in keinem Gewässer - das ist ein feuchter Traum birkenstocktragender, doppelnamiger Lehrersgattinen, die Spendensammler für die Schützerindustrie spielen....
> 
> Alles was mit Natur zu tun hat, ist IMMER ein dynamischer Prozeß, was ein "Gleichgewicht" als statischen Zustand schon ausschliesst..



Schön beschrieben! Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Um die Weißfische aus dem Teil rauszubekommen, würde ich einfach mal fünf bis acht Mann mit Senken und Eimern gleichzeitig am Ufer aufstellen.

Da dürfte sich dann so einiges rausholen lassen. Geht deutlich schneller und effektiver, als da ein großartiges Hecht- oder gar Welsbrimborium zu veranstalten.

Bei solchen (mitunter sogar selbstgegrabenen) Tümpeln ist sowieso nix mit Natur - die sind von vorn herein sowie durch und durch künstlich.

Irgendwelcher Nachhaltigkeitskram bringts da IMO genau null - denn dann dürften da noch gefühlte 0,5 Angler pro Halbjahr ran (wenn überhaupt).

Ich persönlich wöllt da dann nicht der "wegnachgehaltete" Angler sein. 

Wer da eine Beschränkung der Anglerzahl fordert, sollte einfach mal drüber nachdenken, ob er dann nicht evtl. selbst derjenige wäre, der da dann wegbeschränkt wird und ideologisch sowie ökologisch einwandfrei, aber dauerhaft in die anglerische Röhre guckt.

Während der sorgsam ausgesuchte "Edelkollege" immer noch randarf.

Sowas sind Besatzbadewannen und werden Besatzbadewannen bleiben. Alles andere ist IMO naive Öko- und Sozialromantik.

Bei uns hier gibts sehr viele von solchen Teilen, weil die Anzahl an Naturgewässern äußerst gering ist - das beschränkt sich hier auf ein paar Forellenbäche, sämtliche Stillgewässer im Umkreis von mindestens 50 km (eher 100 km) sind komplett künstlich.

Die Leute bzw. Vereine buddeln sich hier deshalb sehr oft ihre eigenen Miniteiche im genannten Format per Bagger, weil sie sonst gar nix zu angeln haben.

Wer da bei solchen Pfützen auch noch Nachhaltigkeit fordert, kann eigentlich gleich ein mindestens 95%-iges Angelverbot fordern = den Teich buddeln, aber so gut wie nicht drin angeln.

Bzw. das noch allerhöchstens 1,5 ganz exklusiven Megaverantwortungsbewusstbesseranglern erlauben = den ganzen Verein auf diese Mitgliederzahl herunterreduzieren und den Rest rausschmeißen.

Das sind bessere Gartenteiche, sonst nix - daher IMO völlig übertrieben, da pseudomäßig einen auf heiligbewirtschaftete Wundernatur zu machen zu wollen und dann den allergrößten Teil der nutzungswilligen (und beitragszahlenden!) Angler davon auszugrenzen.

Von Nachhaltigkeit hat keiner was, wenn er dann nicht mehr dort angeln darf.


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Warum nicht ein schwung 30er hechte einsetzen und die entnahme verbieten ?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein schwung 30er hechte einsetzen und die entnahme verbieten ?


 
 Weil es ein Angelgewässer ist.|uhoh:
 Was Du vorschlägst ist ein Teilschritt zu einem Angelverbot.


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Massen an weißfisch und so gut wie nie Räuber sind natürlich der traum jedes anglers. Man muss sich auch mal selber zusammen reißen um so ein künstliches Gewässer in die gewünschte Richtung zu bekommen. Ggf liegt der bestand auch an zu hohem Futter eintrag den man beschränken könnte.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Fangverbote, Futterverbote, Angeln verbieten-ist hier das NABU Forum ?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Massen an weißfisch und so gut wie nie Räuber sind natürlich der traum jedes anglers. Man muss sich auch mal selber zusammen reißen um so ein künstliches Gewässer in die gewünschte Richtung zu bekommen. Ggf liegt der bestand auch an zu hohem Futter eintrag den man beschränken könnte.


 
 Es geht darum das man so etwas mit Besatz auch steuern kann....man verbessert den Zustand und Nutzungsmöglichkeiten langfristiger.
 Das ist sicher besser als Verbote auszusprechen oder zu denken das Hegefischen da wirklich bleibende Verbesserungen bringen.
 Wobei ja Jeder immer noch auf den Raubfischfang verzichten könnte, wenn er meint sie würden sonst fehlen.


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

Das einzige was da passiert ist das einige nach kurzer zeit knapp maßige hechte rausholen


----------



## kemo (31. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*

ich habe absolut keine erfahrung bei dem thema....
deshalb eine unqualifizierte aussage:wie wäre es mit einer entnahmepflicht für brassen?


----------



## exil-dithschi (31. März 2015)

*AW: Wels im Brassenteich Sinn-Unsinn?*



feko schrieb:


> Nur ist leider so eine kleine Pfütze sehr schnell leergeangelt.


das glaubt man allgemein wohl immer, ist aber eher selten der fall.
der beschreibung nach wäre das ein gewässer genau nach meinem geschmack.
als ich noch im ruhrpott gewohnt habe war ich mitglied im asv wulfen, dieser verein besaß damals einen see und drei tümpel. zwei dieser tümpel befanden sich geschützt hinter bäumen, eingezäunt und mit grillhütte, dort war immer viel los. der dritte tümpel, ca. 20X20m, einen meter tief, lag schön einsichtig in einer kreuzung einer sehr stark befahrenen bundesstraße. geangelt hab´ dort nur ich. immer mal wieder kamen vereinskollegen vorbei um mir mitleidig zu sagen, daß die pfütze seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr besetzt wird, oder meine köderfische eindeutig zu groß seien.
gefangen hab´ ich dort unzählige hechte, darunter auch die zwei größten meiner laufbahn.
der friedfischbestand war auch extrem gut, rotaugen in allen! größen, schöne schleien, einige kleine karpfen, keine brassen, dafür allerdings richtig prächtige aale.

noch eine anekdote zur unfangbarkeit von räubern aufgrund von futterüberangebot.
der verein meines vaters hat drei teiche, in einem der tümpel, einem forellenteich, der auch einen sehr guten rotaugenbestand aufweist, befand sich ein stattlicher hecht. der sollte raus. die jugendgruppe, incl. jugendwart verbrachte fast ´nen monat dort, nix. 
mein vater bekam wind von der sache, sprach mit dem damaligen vorsitzenden und erhielt die erlaubnis dort dem hecht nachzustellen. nach drei tagen hatte er den übeltäter erwischt.


----------

